# Лечение грыж позвоночника в домашних условиях без лекарств



## wilso (6 Мар 2012)

Ув. форумчане! Если кто знает, пробовал или слышал 0 лечении грыж самостоятельно различными приборами и т.д. поделитесь, пожалуйста. Мнения врачей обязательно!
В частности меня интересуют:
1.Прибор Витафон
2.Прибор Доктора Бобыря
3.Турманиевый 9-и шариковый массажер от Нуга Беста
4.ДВД диск с записью лечения Анатолия Емельянова (финалиста 8 битвы экстрасенсов), который надо 7-8 раз посмотреть через опред. время и все!... Болячек нет. 
5.И т.д.-можете дополнить.
 По рекламе и по многочисленным отзывам бывших больных (в инете) все это отлично лечит и не только позвоночник.
 Давайте все вместе с "Этим" разберемся. А то только и интересуемся, что какие лекарства, где найти хорошего врача или клинику и делать или не делать операцию... (кстати и сам такой).


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Мар 2012)

wilso написал(а):


> Мнения врачей обязательно!


зразу вспомнилось легендарное:"...Киса, я буду лечить вас электричеством..."
а прибор "доктор Бобырь" просто поверг в ступор,  ну прямо как у поэта «Иван Фёдорович Крузенштерн, человек и пароход»


----------



## wilso (6 Мар 2012)

Этот прибор официально используется у него в клинике, а реклама клиники прям на нашей страничке форума.


----------



## gudkov (6 Мар 2012)

Кстати думаю дешевле всего обойдется "посмотреть диск 7 раз")))) А вот каким прибором там Бобырь орудует, что не только позвоночник выздоравливает...))))


----------



## Kolyan4eg (17 Мар 2012)

За диск Емильянова не знаю, а за диск Дюсупова Базыхлана слышал. Вроде помогает при грыжах.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Мар 2012)

Очень напоминает : "Слышал звон, да не знает где он!"


----------



## Андреeй (17 Мар 2012)

wilso написал(а):


> Ув. форумчане! Если кто знает, пробовал или слышал 0 лечении грыж самостоятельно различными приборами и т.д. поделитесь, пожалуйста. Мнения врачей обязательно!
> 5.И т.д.-можете дополнить.


 
Дополняю - диван обыкновенный для лежания, за полгода проходит любая не очень большая грыжа.


----------



## wilso (18 Мар 2012)

Андреeй написал(а):


> Дополняю - диван обыкновенный для лежания, за полгода проходит любая не очень большая грыжа.


А к дивану сейф с деньгами прилагается?


----------

